# Another choke tube question?????????



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of shot guns on the market today. Many come with changeable choke tubes. There are also many aftermarket choke tube makers. 
Grabbing my SKB 12ga with Dayson tubes Mod/ Skeet 1 to shoot some clays I was wishing I had an Improve cyl tube. I can not find one at any of the local gun shops.
Question???? How many are interchangeable? Like will a Remington fit a Browning? Browning fit Winchester? any thing fit a SKB other than SKB or aftermarket?
Any body know of an interchangeable chart?

 Al


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd suggest first to call the manufacturer. My Browning INV plus tubes are interchangeable with my SX3 INV plus tubes. I think some others may be interchangeable but I'm not sure where to find that info. Try an aftermarket tubes website, they may have what you're looking for.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Go check out Carlson's Chokes or Briley's websites. They have chokes for about everything. I believe they also have interchangability charts...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

American Arms
Interchanges with Fausti/Traditions shotgun style threads.

Baikal/European American Arms
Interchanges with Standard Tru Choke style threads.

Benelli
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Benelli Sport Crio System
Interchanges with Beretta Optima style threads.

Beretta
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Beretta
(Old style-no threads-uses muzzle cap) no known interchanges

Beretta Optima
Interchanges with Optima threads (models 82E and DT10)

Beretta Optima Plus
Interchanges with Optima Plus threads (models 391A Extrema)

Bernardelli
No known interchanges

Browning Invector
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, Mavrick 88, Smith and Wesson, and Savage style threads.

Browning Invector Plus
Interchanges with Browining Invector plus, Winchester Super X2, and Winchester Supreme style threads

Centry Arms (Arthmies and Centurion Models)
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads.

Charles Daly
Current production pumps and semi-autos interchange with Remington style threads

Charles Daly
Current production over/under interchanges with Winchester style threads

Churchhill 12ga.
Interchanges with Fabarm and some American Arms style threads

Fabarm
Interchanges with Fabarm style threads

Franchi
Current production interchanges with Benelli and Beretta style threads.

Franchi
Old style interchanges with Fran Choke style threads

Ithaca
Old style interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Ithaca
New Style interchanges with Winchester style threads

Ithaca 20ga
Interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Laurona Over and Under
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Luger
No known interchanges

Marrochi Golden Snipe Field 
Interchanges with Browning Invector plus style threads

Maverick Model 88
Interchanges with Mossberg 500, Winchester, and Browning Invector style threads

Miroku
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Mossberg 500
Interchanges with Winchester, Weatherby, Browning Invector, and Maverick 88 style threads.

Mossberg 835 and 935
Interchanges with Mossberg 835 style threads

Mossberg 9200 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500 style threads.

Remington
Interchanges with Remington and Charles Daly

Ruger Older Models
Interchanges with Winchester style threads (short chokes)

Ruger SC Newer Models
Interchanges with Ruger SC style threads (long chokes)

Sako/Tikka 12ga.
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

Savage
Interchanges with Winchester and Mossberg 500 style threads

Silma
No Known Interchanges

SIG Arms
No Known Interchanges

SKB Short Style
Interchanges with Winchester ad Mossberg 500 style threads

SKB Competition
Interchanges with SKB Competitor style threads

Smith and Wesson
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Browning Invector style threads.

Stevens and Savage Model 411
Interchanges with Tru Choke or Baikal style threads

Stoeger 2000 Semi-Auto
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads

Stoeger Condor Over and Under
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Stoeger Luger Over and Under
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Stoeger Uplander side by side
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Traditions by Fausti
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Traditions Semi-Auto ALS2100
12ga. Interchanges with Beretta style threads

20ga. No known interchanges

Thompson Center
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Tri-Star 411 and TR11
Interchanges with Rizzini style threads

Tri-Star Phantom Field and Model 380D
Interchanges with Beretta style threads

Tri-Star Phantom HP
No Known Interchanges

Tri-Star Silver Series
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Valmet
No Known Interchanges

Verona LX Over and Under
No Known Interchanges

Verona SX Semi-Auto
No Known Interchanges

Weatherby
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Weatherby style threads

Winchester
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, and Browning Invector style threads

Winchester Super X2 and Supreme
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

Now to figure out just what chokes style my SKB model 685 has.

I really did want to buy some thing local.
 Al


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Call or Email SKB in Nebraska. You should be able to find out there number on the web.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW !! who needs google when you got allleyyooper !! 

Nice job....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

SKB web site pretty much tells ya what type chokes each model require.
Figures mine will be sort of exclusive to SKB, SKB Competition.

Thanks. Figured since I searched for the chart I might just as well share with every one else.
The chart might be some thing to repost as a sticky.

 Al


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I just did a search on gunbroker and a guy in NC is selling a 6 choke set for a starting bid of $99. It didn't sell the first time he tried. It has Sk, 2 IC, LM, M, and IM I believe. They are made by Trulock. Also Briley and Carlson make them. When I've needed tubes in the past the auction sites work good. Also check on Ebay. I had a set for my 785 but sold them to a friend when I got rid of it.


----------

